# HedgeMe Trading System



## mikeg (14 October 2005)

I was reading somewhere recently about a Trading program called "HEDGEME". It was developed by a John Needham, in 1982. It is used mainly to trade the Futures market, but can also be used for Shares. Using a conservative Stop Loss it has outpreformed the S & P 500 by 40% since its inception.

It is based on the discovery that VALID support and resistance levels are non linear but instead fluid, non-linear and non-sequential. Further there can be only 1 VALID support and 1 VALID resistance number for any given time frame, i.e. daily, weekly, monthly. the program creates VALID support and resistance levels based on binomial price action.

Anybody else heard about this program, and if it is available?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 October 2005)

*Re: Trading System*

It sounds too complicated for me.


----------

